# Thinking of moving to Venice - advice needed



## awayfromhove (Apr 26, 2011)

My wife and I love Venice and we are thinking of moving there for at least a year.

We will let out our home in Hove and rent somewhere in Venice.

We have been trying to figure out the best way of doing this. We spoke to one agent about renting a flat in Venice and they mentioned a 3 month security deposit. Is this the norm?

We have heard that the best way to rent in Venice is to talk to a landlord directly. We placed an advert on Craigs List and had a few responses but felt that they were scams. People all too quick to want cash up front.

Can anyone share advice on how best to find somewhere?

Also I work from home. All I need for this is good fixed line broadband. Does anyone know what broadband in like in Italy? Who is the best provider in Venice. I would ideally like a highspeed uncapped connection.

Finally my wife would like to be able to do some work. She doesn't speak Italian. She is an Irish national. Not degree educated unfortunately. She is happy to do any sort of office admin work. She has a background in arts & pr and would love to work in this field. Any suggestions on where she might find work - or if it is likely at all.


----------

